# Utahs legal tender act.



## Immolatus (Feb 20, 2011)

This deserves a double post in every thread on this forum.

Utah has become the first state to allow gold and silver to be used as legal tender. The implications are staggering.

Utah Signals Dollar Distress - Rich Danker - Next Economy - Forbes


----------



## Immolatus (Feb 20, 2011)

I dont get it. I think this is a huge story.
This is the first of apparently 12 states declaring they have no faith in our currency. Is it me, or does this story not mean anything? Am I overstating its importance?
There is no mention of this story on any major news or financial site.
I think this is the beginning of the end for the dollar, and the fact that a US state is saying it, really makes a statement.


----------

